# Eagle Ultra III 3D (Anleitung)



## Magge (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
habe mir vor kurzen ein gebrauchtes Echolot Eagle Ultra III 3D zugelegt. Es ist alles bestens, nur konnte ich Gebrauchsanweisungen in allen möglichen Sprachen vorfinden, nur nicht in deutsch:c
Hat jemand so etwas oder auch als Kopie? Wollte nicht tagelang auf nem See herumkreiseln und studieren
Ich danke euch im voraus.

Gruß Marco


----------

